# New PDFs and Vivarium



## JayMillz (Jul 24, 2012)

About 2 months ago I started building my 1st vivarium for poison dart frogs (a 55 gallon I found on a bicycle ride) and it's coming along very nice and I'm constructing a 10 gallon to practice techniques for my next big tank. Today I got my first dart frogs from FedEx (4 sub adult phyllobates terriblis) and they are amazing! I really wish I would've gotten into froggin a really long time ago. Here's a pic of the young vivarium and the frogs in their temporary tank (71 quart rubbermaid) until they grow large enough for the big viv.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice terrarium =)


----------



## ascott (Jul 24, 2012)

I love the glowing eyes....I had forgotten that they do that...awesome...I use to work at a wild life preserve that was also partially a camp ground....I would walk through the park during the night and would take my cell phone out and hit the light up button and the low grade light would light up all the little eyeballs along the shoreline....so cool, thanks for that walk through the night air memory....


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 24, 2012)

Great terrarium. Are those phylobates? Terribilis? Bicolor? I bred that genus and many dendrobatids for quite a while. I recommend you look into getting an inexpensive styrofoam incubator. You can breed easily breed wax worms and pinheads crickets in one. The best way you can gutload pinheads with is powdered baby fish food by tetra. I would also recommend that you dust your fruit flies with it as well. Your frogs will look better than anyone else's.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool setup! And even cooler frogs! I have always wanted to get my own.


----------



## JayMillz (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, yeah they are terribilis and I'm culturing fruit flies for them until they get a little bigger. I need to get a job at a zoo it will probably be easier than trying to bring it to my house lol. Anyways yeah I got these guys to help me with "Why the heck do I need to know this?!" when school starts back up in the fall.


----------



## terryo (Jul 25, 2012)

They're so tiny! I love the look of your vivarium too.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great you should see pics of mine check all of our dart set ups up haha or errrr yet I'll make a thread in a min lol


----------

